# Laowa 60mm f/2.8 2X Ultra-Macro Lens



## chrysoberyl (Dec 1, 2017)

Any real-world experience with this lens? I'm looking for more than 1X magnification in a reasonably light lens.


----------



## Chaitanya (Dec 4, 2017)

I had tried it for a day(borrowed it from the group) and its more convenient to use in field compared to MP-E65. Only issue I had with this lens was that focus throw is very small hardly 90degree to go from infinity to 2x so precise focusing is very difficult. Other than that IQ is excellent.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Dec 4, 2017)

Chaitanya said:


> I had tried it for a day(borrowed it from the group) and its more convenient to use in field compared to MP-E65. Only issue I had with this lens was that focus throw is very small hardly 90degree to go from infinity to 2x so precise focusing is very difficult. Other than that IQ is excellent.



Thanks! Was this lens mounted on a rail?


----------



## Chaitanya (Dec 5, 2017)

chrysoberyl said:


> Chaitanya said:
> 
> 
> > I had tried it for a day(borrowed it from the group) and its more convenient to use in field compared to MP-E65. Only issue I had with this lens was that focus throw is very small hardly 90degree to go from infinity to 2x so precise focusing is very difficult. Other than that IQ is excellent.
> ...


No didnt use rail, mostly handheld for taking photos of reptiles for a research work in field.


----------

